# DIY Tortoise Pond



## Tropical Torts (Mar 23, 2014)

It has finally come time for an upgraded "drinking fountain" so to speak for the Tropical Torts! After a few hours of research into homemade ponds I came up with my version revised for tortoise access.

First, draw out the shape in the dirt and start diggin!






The most time consuming but vitally important step in this process is grading out the dirt in the hole and making everything level. I originally planned to use a simple circular shape, but then I decided to change it to incorporate my homemade filter. 












After that I removed the boards and graded out the dirt one final time.








Next, I added a layer of play sand to provide a smooth and protective surface for the pond liner.








Grade out the sand so that it is smooth and even in all places. Now it is time to add the pond liner.




Trim off any extra pieces and begin to bury the edges of liner around the perimeter of the pond.








Smooth out the liner as best as you can to remove creases. You won't be able to get all of them if you use an abnormal shape for the pond like I did.
Next, I added a layer of mortar around the perimeter of the pond and began to lay the blocks in place. An opening was left to allow the tortoises to enter to pond. I put Mexican beach pebbles into the mortar along the entrance.








More pictures of its final stages will come tomorrow!


----------



## kathyth (Mar 23, 2014)

That is fantastic and could give anyone, big idea's!
Thank you for the step by step!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2014)

And I'm assuming you can use your home made filter motor to reverse and siphon out the water for cleaning?


----------



## Tropical Torts (Mar 23, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> And I'm assuming you can use your home made filter motor to reverse and siphon out the water for cleaning?



Yes, that is correct.




kathyth said:


> That is fantastic and could give anyone, big idea's!
> Thank you for the step by step!



Thank you!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 23, 2014)

ooooh I wanted the pics to keep going! Can't wait to see it


----------



## Tropical Torts (Mar 24, 2014)

I added another layer of white blocks to the wall and put river rocks and pebbles at the bottom of the pool.




Next, I put in a plastic border, marble rocks, and plants!
















All that is left to do is to add the filter, waterfall, and a few more bags of marble rock around the perimeter.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 24, 2014)

This is great John! Can't wait to see the finished pictures  ...and then some tenants enjoying the fruits of your labor?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 24, 2014)

John ....... "GREAT JOB"! ........looks fantastic , and you didn't even skimp on things!
Now the fun part .....watching the area "mature" and grow in . Plus all the other critters you can have in their own little eco system. Nothing better and more relaxing the the sound of running water .....many hours are spent at the Cove' ...just watching and listing to the fall/pond. Very nice my friend .....! 
Enjoy~Your New Set`up..........

JD~


----------



## christinaland128 (Mar 24, 2014)

That's so impressive!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Mar 24, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> This is great John! Can't wait to see the finished pictures  ...and then some tenants enjoying the fruits of your labor?



Thank you Heather! This is to be used by some of my smaller adult redfoots and I do think that they will enjoy it. I will have to come up with something even better for the big guys 'n gals! 




N2TORTS said:


> John ....... "GREAT JOB"! ........looks fantastic , and you didn't even skimp on things!
> Now the fun part .....watching the area "mature" and grow in . Plus all the other critters you can have in their own little eco system. Nothing better and more relaxing the the sound of running water .....many hours are spent at the Cove' ...just watching and listing to the fall/pond. Very nice my friend .....!
> Enjoy~Your New Set`up..........
> 
> JD~



Thank you JD, your compliments mean a great deal to me. I have been admiring your work since joined TFO way back in '10. Its funny that you mention skimping on stuff because I usually have to do that! This is one of my few projects which haven't been dominated by a budget.

I can't wait to pull up a beach chair and enjoy the running water! 




christinaland128 said:


> That's so impressive!



Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 24, 2014)

I really like it. I do wonder (and this is just worry wart me) as to using those nice *white* marble rocks and if the tortoises will eat them. The choice of which rock to use on my ponds and streams is always one of my biggest dilemmas.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Mar 25, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I really like it. I do wonder (and this is just worry wart me) as to using those nice *white* marble rocks and if the tortoises will eat them. The choice of which rock to use on my ponds and streams is always one of my biggest dilemmas.



You have an excellent point Jacqui. I have used marble rock with my Reds before and did'nt have huge problems with attempts to eat it. Nevertheless, I did plan ahead for this and bought the larger sized marble rock so that it would be too big to eat it. Also, before I put any torts in the enclosure I plan to look through the area and pick out any rocks that may be small enough to be consumed.
Thanks for the comment though!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 25, 2014)

I do the small rock search too and I swear there is gnome who comes in at night and adds more small rocks.  I am looking forward to seeing what your homemade filter looks like.


----------



## LeoTotti (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome set up [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally, here are the completion pictures. I do apologize for the wait! 150lbs of flagstone rock went into the creation of the waterfall. Overall, I am very pleased with this project.




















Sonny seems to like it which is all that matters!


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh my. And that is a beautiful wrap!


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 1, 2014)

Tropical Torts said:


> Finally, here are the completion pictures. I do apologize for the wait! 150lbs of flagstone rock went into the creation of the waterfall. Overall, I am very pleased with this project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wow that is awesome looks like the tort is enjoying it a lot!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh my, I almost forgot the DIY filter! The design for the filter came from this link: http://www.tadege.com/diyfilter.htm
Thus far I am extremely pleased with its performance, but I think I will rebuild it using a smaller bucket so that it is less visible.









Make sure you thoroughly wash out the dust from the lava rock before use.




















lynnedit said:


> Oh my. And that is a beautiful wrap!



Thank you! 


Thanks naturalman91! She really does love the new pond.


----------



## goReptiles (Apr 2, 2014)

How big is the pond? Looks great.


----------



## kathyth (Apr 2, 2014)

Sonny is a smart tortoise!
You did a fantastic job!!
Thanks for sharing all of this info.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you both for the kind words. It is close to 4 feet at its widest with about 3 and a half feet of water width. It is 8 inches deep at the deepest point.


----------



## goReptiles (Apr 5, 2014)

Why all the rocks piled on top? Decoration?


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 6, 2014)

The rocks piled up form the waterfall and the rocks on the back cover up the hose, electrical wire, and maintenance opening.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey john, in this photo it looks like the entrance to the pond is a steep drop off. Is the photo angle deceiving?

Btw, this pond looks awesome  
I'm trying to glean as much as I can because I aim to create 2 ponds this spring.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 7, 2014)

Great question. In this case it appears to be a steep drop off because of the angle of the photo and because of the low water depth. I hadn't filled the pool completely when the picture was taken. The drop off is no more than 3 inches which even my smallest RF (Sonny) has no problem with.
If you have any questions about the building process feel free to shoot me an email or pm! [WINKING FACE]
Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 7, 2014)

WOW !!!!!

This is really nice.


----------



## SGillespieFL (Apr 7, 2014)

What a gorgeous pond- you have very lucky tortoises!


----------



## theresal (Apr 7, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok, thanks for explaining...I had a feeling it just looked steep in the photo


----------

